# Kennel cough



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly came down with kennel cough at 10 and a half weeks, she was due to have her 2nd vaccination at 11 weeks, but couldn't due to the kennel cough. With antibiotics it got loads better over 4 days, but on day 5 became worse again!

She finished her 2nd lot of antibiotics today and is due t finally go for her 2nd vaccination tomorrow (she's now 12 and a half weeks and in need of a walk!) she is still coughing maybe twice a day, when she wakes up first thing and if she gets really excited when playing. Is this still kennel cough? Has it gone enough to have her 2nd jab?

If she can't have it tomorrow, we will be back to square one as it will be 4 weeks since her first jab and the vet said she has to have the 2nd within 4 weeks of the 1st, or she has to have the 1st again!!

Sorry for the long post - please give me good news!

X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think you'll have to ask the vet... I know that our agility club ask people to stay away for three full weeks and seek vet advice before returning, if their dog is still coughing.
Poor Lottie, poor you.
Hope that she is soon much better.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She had the jab!

The vet said it is difficult to tell when the virus has actually left the body, but her chest, heart rate, temperature, eating and toileting are all perfectly healthy, so she was happy that Tilly was healthy enough to have the jab. She was a big baby and cried lots, but she'll be good to go outside Ina week.

I've got quite a sleepy puppy on my hands now, but the Vet said to expect that this afternoon. Plus the cough hasn't reared its head all day, so fingers crossed we have seen the last of kennel cough for a while - such a nasty contagious virus!

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good.
Really pleased that Lottie has had her jab - now you can start the countdown to going out for walks...
Hope she has a good sleep and wakes refreshed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Antibiotic do nothing for kennel cough vets give that so it looks like they are doing something, an antibiotic only works if the kennel cough progresses into a chest infection or something similar. But for puppies and very old dogs its a probation they will always take as a just in case. But it has no effect on the cough it's self. 



With kennel couch you really just need to let it run its corse. Benalyn couch medicine is what vets round me recommended when the kennel I work at suffered badly one summer with kennel couch rife in our aria at the time. It reduces the symptoms and soothes the dog a little. 

Kennel couch is very contagus but she should be near the end of it.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I did thnk that Kendal, the vet said it was a virus and I know that in humans, antibiotics do nothing for a virus!

She is on benylin for babies, which she loves licking off the spoon!

X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

That's fine, then there isn't much more that can be done, you just need to go with it.


----------

